# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  MakerBot Digitizer on sale - ONLY $750

## Eddie

The Digitizer is now on sale on Amazon.com for $750.  More details at http://3dprint.com/makerbot-puts-the...riginal-price/

----------


## JohnA136

Wow!  What a blow out price! I guess they did not live up to the hype?  Sure am glad I resisted the urge when I saw them at Maker Faire.

----------


## Jeremia_Munchkins

I was reading the reviews for the digitizer on Amazon, and they really aren't very good.  Only got 3/5 stars, which is pretty crappy for stuff on Amazon.

----------


## Hall_of_Famer

This is a great deal.  I am pretty sure I'm gonna get one.  Has anyone here used a Digitizer yet?

----------


## 4Unow

Now this is a sweet deal.  I wish the Digitizer had more feedback around the net, so I could decide if it was worth the money.  I don't like relying on Amazon reviews.  Truth be told, people that have bad experiences with products are more likely to leave a review than someone that really enjoyed a product.  I wonder if this is a sign that MakerBot is working on releasing a new scanner!?

----------


## JohnA136

If you have followed MakerBot's sales techniques since 2009, it would probably mean either these may not perform as advertised and are not selling well so they are trying to unload them or they have another product in the works and nearing introduction, so they are trying to unload the previous model first.  Many people think that using a 3D scanner is like using a digital camera, and then they are disappointed when they have to "prep" everything first.

----------


## Razorette3D

Man, I missed this.  It's now back up to $949.  I would have grabbed one at $750  :Frown:

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

Damn, can't believe I missed this. 

This would have been what allowed our lab to buy one...

----------


## TarlSS

Waat.
Damnit, that was supposed to be the original price. I put in for a kickstarter for matterform, and they are like 5 months late. If Makerbot had done this in the first place, I would have bought it ASAP.

----------


## Eddie

Looks like they are having another comparable sale on this.  For a limited time you can get the MakerBot Digitizer for only $799.



More at http://store.makerbot.com/digitizer?...gitizer%20deal

----------


## PhotoSteve

I'm new to 3d printing but it seems to me like you could make one from a digtial camera set in a vertical position and then have a turntable and move it a couple of degrees at a time then use autodesk123 ? to stitch the final image together cheaper with the camera that has  a better megapixal capture.

----------


## JohnA136

I think there is more to it then just taking a 360 degree picture of the object?

----------


## pardonme

> I think there is more to it then just taking a 360 degree picture of the object?


There definitely is a lot more that goes into making a quality scanner.  PhotoSteve, I suggest you giving it a try and letting us know how it goes  :Smile:

----------


## Ravikaleova

> Wow!  What a blow out price! I guess they did not live up to the hype?  Sure am glad I resisted the urge when I saw them at Maker Faire.
>  game camera


 I could decide if it was worth the money. I don't like relying on Amazon reviews. Truth be told, people that have bad experiences with products are more likely to leave a review than someone that really enjoyed a product.

----------

